# 100,000 mile tune-up??



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

I recently got an ooil change done on my 2002 altima2.5s. I have almost 19,000 miles and wanted to inquire about a tune-up. The dealership advised me that altima's have platinum plugs and don't need a tune-up untill the 100,000 mile point. I have never heard that and was wondering how true it is???? Does anybody disagree with this???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you shouldn't need a tune up so fast... maybe around 60-80k if you see gas mileage decreasing and a loss of power.


----------

